# Suche Anfänger Kamera



## MrPHP (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Ich will mal anfangen ein bisschen zu fotografieren und suche deshalb eine günstige Einsteigerkamera. Ich will halt erstmal sehen ob ich überhaupt Talent dazu habe  und ob mir das wirklich Spass macht.

Mir geht's vor allem um Makrofotografie. Ich habe noch ein (Ur-)alt Gehäuse rumfliegen, eine Ricoh KR-10. Hat nichts Besonderes, nur ein Gehäuse. Vielleicht würde mir deshalb vielleicht auch ein gebrauchtes Makro-Objektiv reichen - wobei ich dann ja mehr Geld für ein besseres Objektiv hätte, was ja eigentlich der wichtigere Part ist.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt einem absoluten Newbi helfen.

Ach ja. Gibt es im Internet Kurse, wo man so die Grundlagen der Fotografie erfährt?


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (20. Februar 2004)

Hi,

suchst Du was analoges, oder was digitales?

Digital würde ich die Canon A60 empfehlen: http://www.digitalkamera.de/Kameras/CanonPowerShotA60.asp

Hier ein Grundlagenkurs für Fotografie: http://www.striewisch-fotodesign.de/lehrgang/lehrg.htm


Gruß Dunsti


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (20. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von MrPHP _
> *Vielleicht würde mir deshalb vielleicht auch ein gebrauchtes Makro-Objektiv reichen*



Besser wäre es ein ganz normales Objektiv zu kaufen (50 mm). Damit ist man für den Anfang flexibler als mit einem Objektiv das nur für Makro-Aufnahmen gut ist. Das sind so Spielereien, die man sich hinterher immer noch gönnen kann.


----------

